# mini mag



## chuck foster (Dec 29, 2007)

well with christmas over i finally got to work in the garage, so i desided to build a min mag for my associated gas engine. this is a non-working mag. it will be used as an ignition contact to fire the buzz coil.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i have been thinking about making a mag this small that works, i know jerry keiffer made a wico that is very small. does anyone here in this group have any ideas how one would go about making one this small?
i have thought about using rare earth magnets and winding coils but that all i have done...........so far.
any help would be great

thanks
    chuck

_Edited to fix picture link._


----------

